# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Van fitness naar wellness - Artikel

## Leontien

Wie regelmatig de sportschool of het fitnesscentrum bezoekt, heeft het vast al gemerkt: je kunt er tegenwoordig veel meer dan alleen maar sporten. Er komt steeds meer ruimte voor zaken als ontspanning, gezond eten en voorlichting. De term 'sportschool' dekt voor deze centra al lang niet meer de lading, en dus moest er een nieuwe naam voor worden bedacht.

Veel sportscholen in Nederland noemen zichzelf inmiddels een _lifestylecentrum_, maar ook de term _wellnesscentrum_ raakt steeds meer in zwang. Het klinkt erg modern, maar wat houdt het nou precies in? 

*Wellness* 
Letterlijk vertaald betekent het Engelse woord _wellness_ niet meer of minder dan _gezondheid_. Oftewel een gezonde levensstijl in de breedste zin; regelmatig bewegen, gezond eten en ontspanning in spa- of fitnesscentra. Het is allemaal bedoeld om het proces van ouder worden in fysieke én psychische zin zo goed mogelijk door te komen.

*Grote grijze golf* 
Nederland vergrijst, de bevolking wordt gemiddeld steeds ouder, en de vraag naar zo gezond mogelijk ouder worden wordt dan ook steeds groter. Met het oog op deze 'grote grijze golf' ontwikkelen bedrijven en instellingen steeds meer producten die de mensen daarbij moeten helpen. 

Health City, die momenteel 28 sportscholen in Nederland bezit, is al een eind op weg. Fitness alleen is inmiddels te saai, en er worden daarom meer sportfaciliteiten geboden. Zwembaden, tennisbanen en squashzalen worden steeds meer aan het assortiment toegevoegd. Om de bezoeker ook geestelijk gezond te houden is er ruimte voor ontspanning in de vorm van bijvoorbeeld stoomcabines, sauna's en filmverhuur. 

*Fysiotherapeut* 
Voor professioneel lichamelijk advies is er een fysiotherapeut aanwezig. Ook gezonde, uitgebalanceerde voeding is van de partij. Is er geen restaurant die dat serveert, dan wordt er wel aan voorlichting over dat onderwerp gedaan. Lezingen en voedingsadviezen kunnen ook steeds vaker in het fitnesscentrum worden verkregen. Voor mensen die ook nog kinderen op te voeden hebben, is er steeds vaker ook een kinderopvang. 

Mensen die al langere tijd niet meer op de sportschool geweest zijn, worden zonodig achter de broek gezeten. En om het gevoel van wellness compleet te maken, werkt Health City samen met l'Oréal, zodat ook de huid tevreden wordt gesteld.

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...4674/sc=cdad04

----------

